# 1/3 scale model swivel vice



## hobby (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Like to share some pic's of my latest project, I just finished up on it tonight.
It's a scale model of my swivel vice.
I wanted to make it half scale as my other model vice, however the stock I have on hand is only 1" thick, and I needed 1-1/8" to make it around 1/2 scale, so rearanging the equations, I ended up with a scale model between 1/2 and 1/3 scale.

This project took a long time, because I was doing a lot of woodworking outside in my shed workshop, while I had real nice warm weather, but since it is getting real cold out now, I can start playing around in my hobby machine shop inside.
That's why I just now finished this project about 2 months later.





















































Have a great day...


----------



## tel (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice! Thm: Very tidy bit of work indeed!


----------



## hobby (Jan 18, 2012)

Tel, Thankyou for the compliment.
-----------------------------------------------

@ jacobMcFly

Hi, Ive included some pictures of the parts, as well as a video of the assembly for this project.

I didn't draw up any blueprints for this build this time, I worked directly from the actual vise, and scaled everything from it to make the parts.


Here are all the parts that were made from aluminum.






This is the back of the vise where the lead screw threads into, the lowest notch is a rail machined into the top section to allow the top jaw to be fastened to a bracket to allow the bracket to slide.






The front fixed jaw part of the vise.






This is the bottom side of the top section, it has a groove machined into 






 to allow this flange on the base .










to match up to it for assembly

And the bottom of the base machined to allow a keeper bar to bolt the top assembly to the base for the swivel and locking function.






Here is the video of the assembly process.

"http://www.youtube.com/v/KGNcjZaDUKg?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"

I hope this helps,

Thanks.


----------



## JacobMcFly (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! The base looks different than i tought. How strong the vice is? I mean [N] of grip(? I'm not sure is my vocabulary allright, I'm not from US).
I'm going to try make it 3D model in SolidWorks first... If I'll have at last a better computer.
Thanks again!


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice model of the vice.


----------



## hobby (Jan 19, 2012)

vcutajar, 
Thankyou for the complement.
--------------------------------------------------

JacobMcFly,

The vise was built only as a model, made entirely from aluminum bar stock.
So it would have a very light grip, it could never be used as a vise to hold material for machining, due to the light material it's made up of.

However if it were modified in the design it could be used for light machining, the modifications that would need to be made would be the lead screw should be made from steel, and a steel threaded bushing to act as a nut would need to be installed in the top part of the vise, where resides at the moment a threaded hole through the aluminum.

That would then strengthen the gripping ability of the vise, where as right now, with everything just being aluminum, any heavy preasure on the lead screw could result in stripping the threads on both the lead screw and the threaded hole, in the vice body.

Here are some pictures of the actual vise.

This is the top part of it.











this is the bottom side of the top part, showing the ring groove.






the end views of the top part











This is the base piece of the vise











the bottom side of the base piece.







some of the parts seperated







Finally the top and bottom parts put together of the completed vise.


















Hope this helps.


----------



## JacobMcFly (Jan 21, 2012)

MMHmm.. Thanks for information, I'll get use of it.


----------

